# Apache Hadoop on FreeBSD?



## minimike (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Is it possible to use Apache Hadoop on FreeBSD?

cheers
Darko


----------



## fonz (Dec 18, 2011)

minimike said:
			
		

> Is it possible to use Apache Hadoop on FreeBSD?


It's implemented in Java. So probably, yes.

Fonz


----------



## minimike (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm very interested on Hadoop Distributed File System (HDFS). Would that works too?
It uses Fuse as driver.

cheers
Darko


----------



## fonz (Dec 18, 2011)

Fuse is in ports, so again the answer is: probably, yes. I suggest that you just try it. There might be a bit of work involved, it might be a breeze. If you run into any specific problems you can of course always ask here.

Hth,

Fonz


----------

